# New M50 Mark III ??



## Navyo Eller (Aug 5, 2022)

Maybe the rumors refer also to this article? Not sure if this real, never heard about that website.









Canon M50 Mark III Coming in Late 2022 - Canon Camera News


Canon is rumored to update its APS-c compact camera in 2022. Canon M50 Mark III is expected to arrive in Q4 of 2022 with advanced video specs. According to the latest Canon Rumors, if everything goes on schedule then we will also have the Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark IV camera in Q1 / Q2 of 2022....



www.canoncameranews.com


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 6, 2022)

The specs sound suspiciously like the R10 is being repackaged for M-system, probably with a completely different and much smaller body. I own an M5 and new R7. The R7 is the perfect size and more importantly has a useful grip. I'm not going back to the M-system, despite having four lenses.


----------

